# 2WD Tractor with rear pull snowblower



## MrChris

I've found a couple articles, but most are over a decade old. I understand that smaller tractors don't have the weight to pull a rear snowblower without 4WD, but what about larger and heavier machines?

Mt current tractor is a 1968 Ford 5000. She is 6300 lbs empty. With filled tires, I'm somewhere in the 8000 lb range. I can pull out bushes and small (4") trees and the machine doesn't even seem to stress about it. The Land Plane I have churns the gravel up on the driveway easily and the governor doesn't even seem to need to kick in under load. It seems that this should have no issue with pulling a snowblower other than traction. I understand that if I'm on ice, all bets are off. But packed snow over gravel? I've dragged downed trees without issue in the snow, but who knows if that is any kind of measure.

Anyone have any practical experience? 

I'm thinking the best option is to just try it and if I have traction issues, get some chains for the rear wheels. I can't imagine that I'd still find issues then. But I'd hate to invest in a blower only to find that for some reason I can't pull it.

My application is a fairly flat 1/4 mile long gravel road and a couple paved driveways in front of the garage and barn. There are no slopes or any other terrain issues. The gravel bed is above the level of the land around it in most places as it has a decent base. Plows have had no issues other than the scraping action when the ground is soft causes some real damage to the gravel roadway. But the real reason to go blower is to eliminate the packed snowbanks that can really choke the driveway when there is a lot of snow. I've had several winters where I'm out there for hours with the walk-behind blower cutting back those banks just to allow cars to pass through easily. 

Yes, we get some deep snows. In 2015, we had one storm that dumped about 5'. Hard to tell just how much because of the massive drifting. I'm talking drifts higher than the lower story of homes. For storms like that you have to get out there every few hours and just keep up with the mess. Such storms are a PIA with a walk-behind because you are out there so long. But most storms are a foot or less which my tractor can drive through and not even come close to rubbing the tow bar (lowest point) 

So, anyone have any first hand experience with a big heavy tractor attempting to pull a snowblower with just 2WD?


----------



## Loki

I’m wondering the same thing actually how well a two wheel drive MF 255 will do with ag tires and FEL I will put 1200 lbs ballast on back making total weight over 10,000.


----------



## MrChris

OK, the answer is that it works fantastic.


















That is 2 different storms. Top is a heavy wet snow and the bottom is a powder snow. The machine did a spectacular job cleaning it up.

The only slippage I had was backing up a sloped paved driveway. When I had cleared the snow, there remains a very thin coat on the pavement. The AG tires have no grip and I was having trouble with them slipping. The key was to make sure I was always in deeper snow. So long as I had something for the AG tires to bite they had no issues. With the blower lifted, the front end must be a little light. In the powder, the AG tires were getting a good bite and the fronts were pushing a bit instead of turning clean. I'm thinking that if I get the front's filled, that's about 200 lbs. which should solve the problem. Certainly easier than finding proper front weight for a 52 year old tractor.


----------



## MrChris

A couple more images of my 67hp ride-on snowblower:


















And if you want to see it in action:


----------



## Ultradog

What a great old Ford tractor!
You don't often see a 5000 gasser here.
Yeah, loaded tires really help a lot in snow.
But on ice it's the chains that will keep you moving. I use both here for optimum traction on my 2wd Fords.
We had around 6 or 7" here last Weds and I cleaned it up with my Ford 4200 and an 8' back blade.
This tractor has loaded 13.6x38 rears which I hadn't used in snow before. They did better than the 16.9x30s I've used in the past but I still need to get off my duff and get the chains on it.


----------



## LouNY

Some nice looking Fords in this thread,
my 2wd isn't a Ford.
Bald tires, no fill and no weights with Euro style chains plenty of traction even on steep hills.
















And a bit of blade cleanup


----------



## Cvans

Chains are definitely the answer to low traction. There is no substitute in poor traction situations.


----------



## MrChris

Ultradog said:


> What a great old Ford tractor!
> This tractor has loaded 13.6x38 rears which I hadn't used in snow before. They did better than the 16.9x30s I've used in the past but I still need to get off my duff and get the chains on it.


My rears are filled. Nearly 1000 lbs each (960 lbs according to the manual when filled 75%)

BTW, according to my Ford manual, the 16.9x30 should weigh about 787 lbs when filled 75% and the 13.6x38 would be 614 lbs. Here is a scan of that page in the manual:










I was thinking of having my 7.50x16 fronts filled as well. A 75% fill there is roughly 98 lbs each. Compared to trying to find proper front weights for this 1968 machine, that seems a better option.

I am going to skip the chains for now just because of how much $$$ and the hassle truck freight is here. (chains for the 18.4x30 tires are roughly 180 lbs a pair) The vast majority of the area I clear is flat. There is just a short steep rise of about 3' on one neighbor's driveway and I can get around that if I have to so that I'm going down only. Just does not seem worth the money and effort right now. Besides, it would take only a couple scoops of ice melt to clear that short slope if I absolutely had to. When the gravel road is a skating rink and I'm struggling, I'll revisit the chains I'm sure. (^_^)

One thing for sure, driving forward with all the snow behind me is absolutely the best. My son's one complaint about taking photos and video was that getting behind the machine was always getting snow in his face. Imagine driving into that. Yuck. And I can't tell you how nice it is to get to the main road and be able to clearly see if the road is clear. Even with the Walk-Behind blower, clearing that end was never as simple to see.

You know the one comment I'm getting? "I love the scalloped look at the sides." The 7' blower is not quite as wide as the rear tires. So, at either side, I leave a tiny imprint of the AG tires in the snow. Down the 1/4 mile main drive, it gives the sides a kind of "finished" look. You can sort of see it in this shot, but it looks much crisper when there is no blowing snow in the air.


----------



## bontai Joe

This set up is super cool!!!! I was totally unaware of a rear mounted snow blower that worked while driving forward.


----------



## WayOutThereWI

LouNY said:


> Some nice looking Fords in this thread,
> my 2wd isn't a Ford.
> Bald tires, no fill and no weights with Euro style chains plenty of traction even on steep hills.
> View attachment 66633
> 
> View attachment 66637
> 
> And a bit of blade cleanup
> View attachment 66639


LouNY, could you tell me what you used as a soft cab on your tractor? Do you have a canopy under that?
Looking for ideas for my John Deere 2040 with a canopy. Thanks!


----------



## LouNY

That is a 4 person golf cart canopy, yes that tractor has a 4 post with a canopy.








I think I got it from here,
Universal Heavy Duty Golf Cart Enclosure | National Golf Cart Covers
I just went by the dimensions, it is not the best for a tractor I bought it more with the idea of keeping the snow and rain off when it was parked as it is a backup tractor for my generator or as needed on the driveway. It did do a good job the few days my other tractor was down this winter.


----------



## WayOutThereWI

LouNY said:


> That is a 4 person golf cart canopy, yes that tractor has a 4 post with a canopy.
> View attachment 71504
> 
> I think I got it from here,
> Universal Heavy Duty Golf Cart Enclosure | National Golf Cart Covers
> I just went by the dimensions, it is not the best for a tractor I bought it more with the idea of keeping the snow and rain off when it was parked as it is a backup tractor for my generator or as needed on the driveway. It did do a good job the few days my other tractor was down this winter.


Thanks for the reply, I had never thought about the golf cart. I have seen the kits for riding lawn mowers, but they would never be big enough.
I have a few obstacles to overcome to try to make something work. My tractor has a windshield, so I am only open on the sides and back. I also have to deal with an orchard style exhaust, which might make this impossible due to fumes getting into the area and becoming trapped . I would hate to have to cut my hood and retrofit a vertical exhaust, but I may not have a choice.


----------



## Cvans

> I also have to deal with an orchard style exhaust, which might make this impossible due to fumes getting into the area and becoming trapped . I would hate to have to cut my hood and retrofit a vertical exhaust, but I may not have a choice.


What do you have for a tractor? Some tractors used a U-turn in the exhaust to reroute it from under the hood to come out and up beside the hood. Have you ever considered a Comfort cover? I purchased 2 extra windows and extended mine back past me and the wind is no longer and issue. Is quite comfortable even in subzero weather. It's also easy to install and remove.


----------



## WayOutThereWI

Cvans said:


> What do you have for a tractor? Some tractors used a U-turn in the exhaust to reroute it from under the hood to come out and up beside the hood. Have you ever considered a Comfort cover? I purchased 2 extra windows and extended mine back past me and the wind is no longer and issue. Is quite comfortable even in subzero weather. It's also easy to install and remove.











Cvans,
I purchased a 1977 John Deere 2040 just recently. I have not received it yet; I am having new tires put on prior to it being delivered. You can see the lower exhaust by the footstep, muffler is right behind it. I would have to check if there is clearance to allow a U-pipe from the manifold to go upwards once I have the machine in my possession.
I am planning things well in advance, it seems there can be large delays to obtain some implements and such these days due to the whole Covid thing. Up to 12 weeks in some cases!
EDIT: I should add: this is all coming about because I am considering an inverted pull behind snowblower like MrChris. This was one of the first threads I have found with a 2WD tractor using one.


----------



## Cvans

That's a very nice tractor and should serve you well. I don't blame you for wanting to reroute the exhaust. I don't think a comfort cover would work for you. You have a nice start on a build your own cab with that windshield and canopy frame. Enjoy your new tractor.


----------



## WayOutThereWI

Cvans said:


> That's a very nice tractor and should serve you well. I don't blame you for wanting to reroute the exhaust. I don't think a comfort cover would work for you. You have a nice start on a build your own cab with that windshield and canopy frame. Enjoy your new tractor.


Thanks! Just looking to possibly build upon something that someone else may have used. I know I could take it to a canvas shop and have something made, but it would be quite expensive. And hauling this will present challenges as it does not fit well on my flatbed trailer.


----------



## bmaverick

How about a 2WD no chains 75 year old 8N and a Ber-Vac S73 !









This two-stage snowblower is about all my 8N can handle. It has enough power to blow 6-8 inches of moderately damp snow. -_ by Joe In Iowa_


----------



## Cvans

That is a lot of blower for a tractor with only 25 hp. Looks to be at least 6ft wide. 
Reverse is pretty fast on those for blowing snow. I'm surprised you can do it.


----------



## LouNY

Nice tractor, of course if you had gotten that nice red one you'd have a full cab 
You can get a clear plastic fabric which is quite heavy that would close in the back and right side easily.
Clear Vinyl- 12 Gauge
The right side would need some fabrication to make an easy access panel.


----------



## deerhide

Cvans said:


> That is a lot of blower for a tractor with only 25 hp. Looks to be at least 6ft wide.
> Reverse is pretty fast on those for blowing snow. I'm surprised you can do it.


I'm surprised too. She must be a good one.


----------



## Cvans

Does your 8N have a step down transmission? Would definitley make blowing snow easier on the clutch.


----------

